# للاتصال المجانى لاى دوله فى العالم !!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2007)

+http://www.phonehog.com/registration_b.asp?Offer=REFLINK                  +  هذا الموقع للاتصال المجانى لاى دوله فى العالم أول 10 دقائق مجانيه وتقدر تزود عدد الدقائق عن طريق الاعلانات .


----------



## la Vierge Marie (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للاتصال المجانى لاى دوله فى العالم !!!!!!!!*

*ميرسي اوي على هاد الموقع
بارك الله فيك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للاتصال المجانى لاى دوله فى العالم !!!!!!!!*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> *ميرسي اوي على هاد الموقع
> بارك الله فيك​*



+  يا رب اكون قدرت اساعدكو بالموقع ده وتقدرو ا تستفادوا منه وشكراً لمرورك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## red_pansy (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للاتصال المجانى لاى دوله فى العالم !!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا دونا على البرنامج الروعه ربنا يباركك :yaka:


----------



## www_waleedjo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للاتصال المجانى لاى دوله فى العالم !!!!!!!!*

شكرا ليكي ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للاتصال المجانى لاى دوله فى العالم !!!!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> ميرسى يا دونا على البرنامج الروعه ربنا يباركك :yaka:



+ ميرسى ليكى أنتى يا ريد بانسيه على التعليق وبجد وحشتينى وربنا معاكى يا قمر .


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للاتصال المجانى لاى دوله فى العالم !!!!!!!!*



www_waleedjo قال:


> شكرا ليكي ربنا يباركك



+ ميرسى يا وليد وربنا معاك .


----------



## abn yso3 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للاتصال المجانى لاى دوله فى العالم !!!!!!!!*

*مرسى يا دوونا على الموقع والرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك خير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للاتصال المجانى لاى دوله فى العالم !!!!!!!!*



abn yso3 قال:


> *مرسى يا دوونا على الموقع والرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك خير​*



+ ميرسى يا ابن يسوع على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للاتصال المجانى لاى دوله فى العالم !!!!!!!!*

يا ريت لو حد فعلاً جربه واستفاد منه يقلنا .


----------



## marcelino (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للاتصال المجانى لاى دوله فى العالم !!!!!!!!*

شكله كويس

بس طالب الميل والباس ورد

ودة مش مطمأن

دايما التحذيرات من المواقع اللي بتطلب باوس ورد الميل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للاتصال المجانى لاى دوله فى العالم !!!!!!!!*

ميرسى ليك يا marc elino على اهتمامك بالرد وربنا معاك .


----------



## اشرف جورجي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للاتصال المجانى لاى دوله فى العالم !!!!!!!!*

اسلام ونعم++++++++++++++++++++
نا مش عارف ياعم وليد اشتغل علي الموقع
علي العموم ربنا يبركك ولو في اي خطوات للتجربه الموقع وازاي اشغله ييبقي كويس 
شكرا


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للاتصال المجانى لاى دوله فى العالم !!!!!!!!*

خلاص يا أشرف نشو ف حد يفهمنا كلنا هههههههه ميرسى لمرورك وربنا معاك .


----------

